# drywalling underside of kite stairs



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Drywall is good. Check you’re your local B.D. http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par018.htm

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec002_par031.htm

Gary


----------

